# Trailering my SS in the snow?



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

I tried a search to see but there a very few posts about trailering in the snow. I have a 16ft deckover with good ramps, i have done lots of trailering but not in the snow. I live near some hills. 

I don't think it will be easy, but any thought from those of you who do it or don't!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Make sure you have good trailer brakes!!!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

ramps will be slippery loading and unloading - be careful.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

For three years every snow event I drug a bobcat 873 with me aprox 20 miles each way. I towed it with a 1 ton with dump 4x4. I never really thought it was that bad. I didnt go a 100 mph either. Just take your time and make sure trailer brakes are working right, you dont want them set up too high or low. Not a big deal loading...


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

the key is never haul empty! If you are using one trailer for multiple equipment, and are dropping and moving. Try to think ahead and drop one prior to a storm.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Slow, easy and smooth.

The trailer is going to both try to drag you from going (esp if you pull off to the side to load/unload) and try to push you when you stopping.

When driving it's the pushing you that's the biggest problem.
Set your trailer brakes correctly, they are going to want to lock up quickly, but you want them to work. Because if they lock, it's pushing you thru the intersection

Brake early, 

Do not brake while turning (you should know this already being a plow guy, but you never know).

Oh, and metal ramps get AWFUL FREAKING COLD, use your gloves.

The deck can be very slippery, be careful of your footing. Falling and blowing out your knee is not a good start to a storm.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

put some sort of air dam on the front of the trailer to keep the salt and slop off your new skiddi


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Never haul empty, if you do your trailer will be fish tailing all over the place.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

More importantly try to plan ahead for the other idiots on the road.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mercer_me;645192 said:


> Never haul empty, if you do your trailer will be fish tailing all over the place.


how many trailers have you pulled in the snow?


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I did pull my trailer today in the snow and zero fish tail. wierd huh.


----------



## getoffroad (Dec 10, 2006)

get a flat bed for that sweet sterling and leave the trailer at home!!


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

I like to have a heavy truck, so the trailer won't push you around as much and you have better traction. Usually not a problem for me with a V-box spreader and a load of salt. The salt spray gets into every part of the machine though.


----------



## JGraham (Dec 21, 2008)

2006 F350-4x4-6.0L with greenlee toolbox with about 300lbs of tools,powersaw,etc in it and about 500lbs of bagged salt, shovels ,extra cans of fuel. V-bar chains on rear drivers. Towing a JD320 (6400lbs) on 14,000lbs 18ft trailtech double axle car trailer with V-bar chains on front axle of trailer. Brake controller set on 6.0 I can go up and down any hill on northern vancouver island with no problem stopping or starting. Chains make all the difference in the world, so does driving truck and pup for a living when theres no snow removal. Just be cautious and think ahead when stopping or starting down a hill.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Carry a bag of salt for the trailer if it gets all iced up. That will save you from loosing your machine off the side of the trailer. Load and unload on the flatest place you can find also. As far as driving do like everyone said and drive slow, speed is your worst enemy on slippery conditions. If you do go too fast and you start to loose control the first thing that will run through your head will be man I wish I was going slower.


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

I pull my SS around to plow snow on a 18ft flat bed bumper pull. The trailer does not have brakes. Yes I know I need one that does, its in the works. I am using the same trailer I did last year. I have had Zero problems. The one thing I learned from living in the interior of Alaska for years was patience, take your time, plan your starts, stops, and turns.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

bugthug;645254 said:


> I did pull my trailer today in the snow and zero fish tail. wierd huh.


I was thinking the same thing, its not that hard lol


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

when you are empty you just turn the brake controller down.I pull doubles for a major LTL carrier when you have a rear pup that is empty you leave the brakes off or barley crack the air valve same as turning down controller thats how I do it and alot of the old timers at our place


----------

